# Your Favorite Modified Flashlight



## fivemega (Jan 11, 2015)

*What is your favorite modified flashlight?
Brand name, custom built, type of modification, bored out, twin bored, tri bored, quad, bored, type of light source, type and number of cells and....
Picture also appreciated.*


----------



## Capolini (Jan 11, 2015)

Very difficult to choose! I would have to say ALL my Vinh and OSTS OMG lights! 

I am usually a person who elaborates too much and is very detailed! I kept it simple for once!


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jan 11, 2015)

Such a hard choice. I tend to modify almost all my flashlights these days and the one that's my favorite tends to vary depending on my mood and how proud I am of the mod. Here are a few of my more recent mods.

*Aleto N8* - this started as a budget 1x18650 zoomie with an XML emitter. In stock form the only unusual thing about it is its size: just 108mm long. It's shorter and narrower than all other 18650 zoomies on the market. I'm proud of it because of the extensive modifications I did to it:
1. Replaced driver with Nanjg105c with Comfychair FET mod and DrJones Lumodrv electronic switch firmware.
2. Replaced emitter with dedomed XPL neutral on copper.
3. Shortened head, body and tailcap. Removed tailcap switch. Added knurling to head. Entire light reduced from 108mm to 91mm making it probably the shortest 18650 zoomie in the world. Smaller than a Sipik 68, but will still fit even protected 3400 mAh 18650s.
4. Installed an electronic sideswitch on the exterior of the body tube just below the head.
5. Added rubber grip around the body tube.
6. Replaced stock 18mm aspheric lens with 20mm short focal length acrylic fresnel lens behind a flat glass lens. (I also made an alternate lens and bezel with a 20mm aspheric lens. This gives much more throw but adds 4mm to the light's length).
7. Solder-braided head and tailcap springs.
8. Removed gold anodizing and refinished the entire light in grey duracoat. The duracoat didn't last on the knurling on the head and tailcap, so I refinished those portions with acrylic hobby paint topped with a layer of super-glue gel. Looks virtually identical to the duracoat and just as durable.

The overall result: Possibly the smallest single 18650 zoomie light in the world. Fairly high output too. 23k lux with the fresnel lens and 31k with the 20mm aspheric. Flood mode has a 90 degree beam angle making it one of the widest floods available in a zoomie. The lumodrv interface is also quite nice giving instant shortcuts to min and max, 2-way ramping, hidden strobe and battery meter, etc. I'm proud of this one because it is unique and because the mod worked so well. The modded light looks like an entirely different light from the original. 

*Coast HP1* - not my best mod, but it is my most recent. The HP1 is an inexpensive budget zoomie. Just $10 on Amazon. It's quite well built too, with features like an LED Lenser style optic, copper star, and AS5 thermal grease under the star. I modded mine with the following:
1. Driver swap - to 3 mode Nanjg 105c with off-time memory from Mountain Electronics.
2. Emitter swap - removed XPE and replaced with Nichia 219B high-CRI
3. Sliding bezel - replaced. Swapped in bezel from an MT-104 from DX. The MT-104's head is much narrower and has nicely positioned rings making cycling the zoom easy. I glued in the lens into the new bezel with Norland N0A61. Did a lousy job with the Norland. Will probably end up replacing the lens and trying again. Doesn't noticeably affect the beam, but looks unprofessional looking into the top of the light when off.
4. Filed down the rear hexagonal clip mount for a more streamlined round appearance. Filed in the clip holes.
5. Replaced tailcap with a shorter one. Solder-braided switch spring.

Fairly pleased with how this one came out. It's not a powerhouse like the Aleto and even in spot mode doesn't throw at all. The zoom has two modes: A wide even 90 degree flood, and a spot with spill that looks just like a conventional reflector flashlight. I like it for it's comfortable form factor and incredibly good tint. 
*
Convoy S2+ Mini *- in stock form this is a fairly small cylindrical light with a body tube sized for a single 18350 cell. Came with an aluminum OP reflector, XML emitter, and 5-mode driver with 3x7135 chips on it. I modded mine with the following:
1. Filed down top and part of the sides of the pill to fit a 20mm triple star.
2. Filed down back of pill to make the entire pill shorter so the driver rides closer to the star.
3. Replaced stock emitter and optic with triple neutral XPL on 20mm noctigon. Used Carclo 10507 optic modified by Mountain Electronics for use with undedomed XPLs.
4. Replaced stock driver with BLF17DD FET driver with off-time memory from Moutain Electronics. Removed driver spring and replaced with copper sheet.
5. Solder-braided tailcap spring.

Result: This fairly small and plain looking 84mm long cylindrical light is now a floody pocket rocket. Internal modifications allow it to fit an 18500 cell instead of the 18350 the light was designed for. Output on a fresh IMR 18500 is around 3000 lumens. The entire light is just 84mm long. It's amazingly bright for its size. The entire mod was fairly quick too. Took maybe 3-4 hours.

*Jetbeam TCR-01*
1. Replaced emitter with 20mm triple Nichia 219B with Carclo 10507 optic.

Result: This beautiful small titanium light now has a gorgeous looking optic and great tint. Looks dim compared to the Convoy S2+ though. Overall a fairly simple mod that took just a few hours.


----------



## Kenjii (Jan 12, 2015)

Hy,

my first modified flashlight is still one of my favorites. Took some time to finish, but in the end it is perfect: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?380577-quot-Blue-Star-quot-on-Steroids

Measured at 981 Kcd :thumbsup:





























Greetings

Kenjii


----------



## bigchelis (Jan 12, 2015)

I have the best luck and success with Maglite.


I find that for my emergency light a flood light is best for changing a tire to walking inside the house late at night. There are tons of builders and drop-ins for Maglites too but nobody offers what I have. A dedicated MULE bezel with copper heatsink. 


Here is a video of my Mule 2D Maglite. (I got the parallel wiring & amp reading figured out now). Makes for a short 2D Mag and those IMR 26650's generate 6A on high mode. The FET Driver is direct drive and has 5 modes. All wired to stock switch.

Both my lights mentioned here are 2D Maglites with simple 1in diameter PVC pipe cut to fit 2 IMR 26650 cells. 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NBzxbX3o0s



Something nobody offers is TIR lenses for Maglites either. I got this 45mm TIR from another light and just pressed fits between heatsink and front of lens. The result is a flawless beam and perfect wall of light with MTG2 behind it. Originally the Optic I used was on XML host I salvaged. 








*I wish there was aftermarket quality switches that would drop-in place of stock Maglite switch (never seen this before)

I wish there was readily available Mule Bezels for C or D Maglite.

I wish there was 50mm TIR Optics for Maglite builds.*


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 12, 2015)

My E1E with the head EXE-ed sporting an XM-L/McR-18/Nexgen 750 light engine.


----------



## DrafterDan (Jan 12, 2015)

One I built (mostly) myself. Based on a P60.






I created the body on a lathe, and capped it off with a cooly bezel and a Ronac tri-tailcap with blue trits. The engine was a XML, but now it is a Mattus triple shell running XP-G2 r5 and a qlite Rev A driver at 4.4amps. I still want to put in some blue glow powder under the Carclo, and maybe send the whole thing off to be anodized. The image below was a work-in-progress photo.


----------



## skyfire (Jan 15, 2015)

my first generation surefire L1 with SSC P4 high cri, and fraen optic. hardly a mod though because the LED and optic was a perfect fit.
the beam is gorgeous and throwy. a seamless fading intensity from the center of the beam to its edges, with a beautiful tint.


----------



## altermann (Jan 21, 2015)

Here is mine ...
Surefire e1e with modified KL1 head
neutral xpe2
two modes
130 and 350 lm with TIR lense


----------



## FREI (Jan 21, 2015)

Cool mod, which TIR lens do you use? how is the beam?


----------



## maro69camaro (Jan 21, 2015)

I love my JayRob 1000 lumen maglite with voltage monitoring and 32600 cells. I just sent my McLux iii PD to datiLED for a led swap and current bump, can't wait to get it back.


----------



## altermann (Jan 21, 2015)

i use the same tir which was inside in original version, before the assembling i've test some leds, xml produce floody beam, xpe - more focused like surefire e1b, i had chosen xpe, the beam is like in e1b but more powerfull


----------



## WallE (Jan 23, 2015)

1) COOLY 26650 host + Ledil Iris 37mm + XML2 U2 dedomed on the silver-coated copper pill + 3A highly effective MOHAPX driver (more here)









2) Eagletac TX25C2 with quadriple XPG2 on the silver-coated copper pill (more here)





3) Solarforce L2P with 3A MOHAPX module on the silver-coated copper pill + 27mm Ledlink TIR optik (more here)









p.s. I hope everything right


----------



## FREI (Jan 23, 2015)

Ok thanks. I´ll try this combination


----------



## fivemega (Dec 13, 2015)

*Any more of favorite modified flashlight that you have or had?*


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Dec 14, 2015)

McGizmo Haiku 123 XML 

the mod: Flucero28 5 speed driver

_*it has moonlight mode, I use this mode all the time*_


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Dec 18, 2015)

My favorite modded light tends to change depending on what I most recently worked on haha!

I'm liking the DQG Tiny III as a mod host for small triples. Here's one I completed last week. It is dinged up because I made this out of leftover parts from an earlier mod. I dinged it up fruitlessly trying to remove the head. Eventually, I just did the mod without removing the head.









Entire light with an Efest 35a flat top installed is 87mm long x 29mm wide at the head.

The pictures show the external heatsink I added around the head. This helps absorb some of the heat while also insulating the hand from the hottest part of the head.

I used the original switch plunger in another mod. The copper plunger visible in the picture is the replacement I made from sheet copper. Around the plunger is a nickel plated brass washer that protects the light from accidental pocket activation.

The light is currently equipped with a FET e-switch driver with moppydrv firmware from Mountain Electronics. Emitters are triple XPL HI 5000K.

Currently set to mode group 7, which gives the following ouputs:
* moonlight
* 30% power - 930 lumens for 55 minutes. However as this is a FET driver, output isn't regulated and declines as voltage goes down.
* 100% power - 3100 lumens for 10 seconds followed by 1550 lumens. Again output declines as voltage drops.

I really like Moppydrv firmware as it has 16 user programmable mode groups and a user programmable turbo timer with gradual rampdown to 50%.

At full power this pill-less light gets excessively hot incredibly fast. If I wanted longer runtimes at turbo I'd have to place something over the top of the head and switch to help insulate the fingers (perhaps Duracoat paint, or maybe make a rubber cover out of Sugru moldable glue).


----------



## griff (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## THE_dAY (Dec 22, 2015)

My new favorite modded light is one that just arrived today (national flashlight day Dec.21) 
It is my old Jetbeam ST 18650 modded by the awesome DB Custom over at BLF.
Light has a few scratches and scrapes but it's still one nice looking light with Jetbeam's dark HAIII (not black).
Now has the new Nichia 219B V1 4000K HCRI (same as the newer HDS HCRI lights)
Driven by the LD-1 linear driver (all levels current controlled, no PWM)
Copper spring bypass on both head and tail.
LEDil optic 21mm (spot beam 95% efficiency)




Output levels measured below:
moon 10mA - 1.6 lumens
low 50mA - 17.5 lumens
med 540mA - 148 lumens
high 2.7A - 499 lumens

Yeah 499 lumens might not do it for some but that 499 HCRI 4000K lumens is just amazing to me, great throw as well from the optic.
LED is direct on copper pcb with nice chunky copper heatsink so can run the full 2.7A high level for long periods, no short bursts required! :tinfoil:
Once you start getting into modded lights it's very hard to be satisfied with stock lights.


----------



## ven (Dec 22, 2015)

I will play, I have listed 4(well more favs so hard to pick 4)anyway in no order.

cryos head on an L2T with vinhs CQvn 4x xp-g2 5000k Its my work light right now and fed on a Panasonic BD




Very special gifts to me and my lad and mean everything to us, triple s2+ 's Love them, 2800lm red with programmable driver and 2000lm-blue
Here in 18350 clothes fed on keeppower IMR's




Next up is a specially made supbeam/acebeam x40vn triple quad , 3x 18650's, all flood from the xpl's 5700k seated on a huge copper heat sink. The infinite control ring UI is one of my fav UI's.







The Fenix tk75vnQ70 with vinhs drivervnx2 and 4x xhp70 led's . A beast of a light, love the engraving on the bezel and heat treatment . Flexible with 20mode groups
and an awesome wall of light!
Fuel, well pretty much all you can feed it, it loves to eat mah by the amp 



Spike did a great job on the bezel with his claws!



Sorry I can't pick just one , I do have a couple more favs but will quit now :laughing:


----------



## fivemega (May 12, 2016)

*Any more of favorite modified flashlight that you have or had?*


----------



## Icarus (May 17, 2016)




----------



## egginator1 (May 17, 2016)

Wow, I want one!


----------



## Offgridled (Jun 4, 2016)

I have many of Vinh's lights really hard to say at this point. They all have certain purposes beside being really cool and great craftsmanship. I must say Kenji that light is amazing!! Great work!!


----------



## fivemega (Oct 31, 2016)

*Nice flashlights you guys have.
Any other favorite modified flashlight that you have or had?*


----------



## mk2rocco (Nov 1, 2016)

Oveready modified Surefires are some of my favorite! I'm really into e series stuff


----------



## Offgridled (Nov 1, 2016)

mk2rocco said:


> Oveready modified Surefires are some of my favorite! I'm really into e series stuff


Tana has opened my eyes to the e series these are a lot of fun!!


----------



## Icarus (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## light-modder (Dec 15, 2016)

Is that a D cell mag with one of five mega's heads?


----------



## Icarus (Dec 15, 2016)

light-modder said:


> Is that a D cell mag with one of five mega's heads?



Yes. Original thread is here.


----------



## ven (Dec 16, 2016)

Real awesome lights guys

precision works c2, triad tail cap and z32 cryos with a quad p60vn xpl HI 5000k




Quad mule, nichia 219c and drivervn3/m43vn xpl PDT 11k and drivervn2/ tk75vnQ70 with 4x xhp70's/z2 and triple nichia 219b/princeCvn with 4000k xpl HI and drivervn3




x40vnTQ , 12x xpl's and infinite control ring




rc40vnT with xml2 PDT neutral




Last but not least, cooly with quad xp-g2/r50vn/c2 quad





Many more favs, will stop there


----------



## Offgridled (Dec 16, 2016)

Stunning as always ven.


----------



## Offgridled (Dec 16, 2016)

picture share


image hosting no sign up



photo sharing



free upload image



image upload no compression



photo hosting


----------



## wimmer21 (Dec 16, 2016)

THIS is freakazoid awesome.



Kenjii said:


> Hy,
> 
> my first modified flashlight is still one of my favorites. Took some time to finish, but in the end it is perfect: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?380577-quot-Blue-Star-quot-on-Steroids
> 
> ...


----------



## wimmer21 (Dec 16, 2016)

Oh wow great shots of some amazing lights Ven!

OG you're killing it too bro!


----------



## phosphor22 (Dec 16, 2016)

Preon 1 Titanium, modded by gunga with a Reylight tool driver, Nichia 219B 4000K, and green glow sticker. I love this light and find it ends up in my pocket lots -- its light as a feather and has great modes. I have added a Dark Sucks Ti clip and did a little heat coloring to it as well as a little surface treatment. I'll add a picture soon.


----------



## fivemega (Nov 19, 2017)

*Nice flashlights you guys have.**
Any other favorite modified flashlight that you have or had?*


----------



## archimedes (Nov 19, 2017)

Probably this McLux Aleph A3 (on the right, of course) ...






I think that every part on this build is modified.

• LF titanium Seraph tailcap with v54 high current switch mod

• Leef grooved C2E 18650 tube (running 2x 18350)

• A3 bezel with VoB triple-XHP50-copper light engine


----------



## ven (Nov 20, 2017)

Beautiful! :rock:


----------



## archimedes (Nov 20, 2017)

ven said:


> Beautiful! :rock:



Thanks ven ... it's pretty bright, too


----------



## 325addict (Aug 30, 2021)

My favorite modified flashlights are all incans. I simply don't like LED flashlights. The one that's my pride is the Megalennium 3S 18650... by FiveMega, indeed. Second must be again a FM construction: the M*g 2.5D, taking either 4 pieces 18650 in a 2S/2P configuration or 2 of those chunky 32650s. Add a metal reflector, a glass lens and a Tad Customs PR bulb drawing 1.2 Amps at 7.2V and you have a VERY usable light indeed. Number 3: the Surefire E1e, simply modified with a Lumens Factory 50 Lumen bulb. I now also modified it with a Lumens Factory smooth bezel, as the standard bezel ate its way through many trousers' pockets!


----------



## richbuff (Aug 30, 2021)

My favorite modified light is the MS18 with V54 engraving that passed through Vinhs' hands for his tuning, adjusting and modification.


----------



## vicv (Sep 13, 2021)

griff said:


> View attachment 16906


We need more information. That's cool!


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Sep 17, 2021)

*My favorite flashlight is usually whatever I just modded*.

Currently it is the sideswitch light above (pictured next to a Lumintop FWAA for scale):

*It is a Zebralight SC52w, modded with*:
* Driver replaced with Mountain 15mm DD (FET+1) with Anduril firmware
* Emitter replaced with filed down 20mm triple Noctigon with 3x SST-20 95 CRI FD2 bin.
* Reflector replaced with filed down Carclo 10507 optic
* Added a few strips of Talon Grip tape on the outside of the battery tube.
* Replaced stock clip with deep-carry titanium clip.


----------



## fivemega (Oct 5, 2022)

*You guys have nice flashlights. 

Any other favorite modified flashlight that you have or had?*


----------



## tx101 (Oct 7, 2022)

Fivemega 3 x 18650 3S Megalenium.
LED Zeppelin MZXR-7 with 4 x McR19XR reflectors and 3 x aspherical lens


----------



## tx101 (Oct 7, 2022)

I still love Maglite mods ... D cell and C cell incans converted to LED.
I have Magmods with P7s, multi emitter mods with Cree XREs, K2 TFFC (remember those) and XPGs.
Back then custom parts and machining where readily avaliable, re-machined hosts, hard anodizing. Now nothing 
I am now down to my last 2 LED heatsinks, both for a D cell. One is already taken with a Nicha 519 I am planning.


----------



## sween1911 (Oct 7, 2022)

Too many to choose from. I love my Gladiusesss.. Gladiuii? The Blackhawk Gladius is very special to me as I figured out on my own how to retrofit a P60 reflector and upgraded LED and have done a bunch for other people.


----------

